# pig pellets for rats n mice. advice



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

i mix my own food, but have heard pig pellets are really good for them. so was thinking of getting some 2 mix in also. however i can only get hold of sow and weaner nuts or pot bellied low fat pig pellets which would be better 2 add 2 there diet, as i havnt a clue about pig food?? 

thanx


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Sow & Weaner pellets/nuts are usually what's used.


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> Sow & Weaner pellets/nuts are usually what's used.


brill thank u, i did think they maybe better but wasnt sure :2thumb:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Sow breeder pellets are what i was told to use :2thumb:. I now use rat & mouse cubes which have virtually the same ingredients/quantities as the sow breeder pellets :2thumb:.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I wouldn't say they were "really good", but they'll do if you cant get rabbit food or pasture mix.


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

I use them but along side other stuff. Rabbit mix, a few dog biscs, groats, and hamster food all mixed together. 
I have tried useing pellets exclusively but didnt have as good results (just as I assumed) as I do with a mixed diet.


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

Mine have them mixed in with their rabbit food, pasture mix, fishy dog food, cereal .. and whatever else they con me into adding!


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

JulieNoob said:


> Mine have them mixed in with their rabbit food, pasture mix, fishy dog food, cereal .. and whatever else they con me into adding!


yes thats what i do, they have a good mix at the mo but thought i may add them also. they also have anything we have left i always make meals that could feed about 5 people lol plus cerals, cheese, fruit, veg etc


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> i mix my own food, but have heard pig pellets are really good for them. so was thinking of getting some 2 mix in also. however i can only get hold of sow and weaner nuts or pot bellied low fat pig pellets which would be better 2 add 2 there diet, as i havnt a clue about pig food??
> 
> thanx


Help me persuade Clark to let me have a pair of Micro Pigs & you can nip across the road for some of my pig pellets! A win win situation! :2thumb:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Help me persuade Clark to let me have a pair of Micro Pigs & you can nip across the road for some of my pig pellets! A win win situation! :2thumb:


of course, we can include them in our swap shop, u can use the big rabbit run that jonnys just finishing off lol

got my new cages there brill, gona have 2 get some more tho got some mage cute baby mice n the big show girl is about 2 pop so im so so excited, u will have 2 come give them a cuddle when they are here :flrt:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Twiglet said:


> I use them but along side other stuff. Rabbit mix, a few dog biscs, groats, and hamster food all mixed together.
> I have tried useing pellets exclusively but didnt have as good results (just as I assumed) as I do with a mixed diet.


what are groats?? some sorta oat?? :blush:


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

If pig pellets are ok what about sheep Ewe Nuts?


----------



## Infernalis (Jul 14, 2010)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> what are groats?? some sorta oat?? :blush:


 Part of the oat....


I just found a 5 pound bag of gerbil mix at a dollar store for $1.:2thumb:


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

I bought a 25kg bag of sow rolls at mole valley farmers for £6.10
I supplement this with dog/cat food, fruit/veg and people food left overs (where suitable for their consumption)
flipping bargain, i tell thee


----------

